# Western Green Mamba



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

YouTube - Western Green Mamba & More Foul Beasts


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that was awesome!!!:no1: that was a great bit of snake behavior understanding you shared with the mamba!!! keep up that good work you are doing!!!..............( dang! i sounded like i was sucking up):lol2:


keep keeping us all thrilled!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

awesome snake


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Sweet video, Love the Mamba's!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

See this is why i should leave threads like this alone. I go and watch one video, then spend the next hour watching more..


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

yet another awsome video love gabby having a hissy fit :lol2: that western green mamba is stunning!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Like I said that western green mamba is stunning m8 :no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The first thing that springs to my mind is "why is that animal so thirsty in the first place?"
This guy must have kept water back in order to pull this off.

Then i saw the water bowl and now i'm just generally impressed!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> The first thing that springs to my mind is "why is that animal so thirsty in the first place?"
> This guy must have kept water back in order to pull this off.
> 
> Then i saw the water bowl and now i'm just generally impressed!


 
it was drinking as it always had in the wild, during down pours...he'll get it bowl trained soon..my emmy's had a time learning to drink from a bowl....and it's a great way as we all saw to get the beast acclimated to captivity and maintenence....i was very impressed myself with the careful professionalism...baby steps...:no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

bowl trained? behave!
The majority drink like that in the wild but don't in captivity.

I wouldn't say it's a great way to get is acclimatised, forced human contact, but hey, as i said - generally impressed.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, it took every bit of two or three weeks to get mine to drink from a bowl. i used spring water and they all eventually took to it. before i had to soak or tube them. but once they began drinking, they started filling out and pooing better. when i tried to mist them they always buried their heads so i would try to puddle the water in the coils figuring that this may be a way that they might catch rain water in the wild...after all they were fresh imports...i mean fresh. i was worried by two of them but they figured out that the water bowl was a good thing..it's good now..


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

great video : victory:


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Fabulous Mamba, fantastic informative video, kudos.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

excellent video as always. that western green mamba is an impressive snake


----------

